# Treats Good / Blowouts Bad



## PTM (May 23, 2011)

Healthy eating for approaching 20 months I made an early decision when I started that twice a year food wise, anything goes.
So Christmas Day & Boxing Day (Which I count as 1 time) & evenly spaced with my birthday the 21st May is the other eat anything day.

Usually I avoid fat & sugar whenever I can
The 4 times I have had these days off since early October 2009 have seen the mad anticipation of the big indulgent blowout become an appreciation of the opportunity to have a treat.

I generaly have treat days once or twice a month but try to keep them in the direction of reasonable, EG pub meal & a sweet or Good Fish & Chips 
Great food & sensible quantitys  

My first blowout day Christmas 2009 saw me massively reintroduce fat & sugar into my life for 48 hours totally for the fun of eating all those things I had avoided for 3 months

The day after I felt like I had a hangover(I dont drink) my body was reacting to fat & sugar as a poisonous overload 

I have repeated this to a lesser degree on 3 more occasions & each time pulling a Blowout back closer to being a treat.

I have become to believe that it doesn?t take that long to physical wean your self off of processed fat sugar & salt
It takes a little longer to mentally realise some poisons taste nicer than others & that your body just doesn?t want or need them.

I like the foods that I now eat day too day
Future days off will be treats based on what I like now
Not blowouts based on foods that dont like me

Good Luck 
Enjoy the occasional treat day without guilt.
PTM


----------



## Robster65 (May 23, 2011)

Just noticed that you've had no replies PTM. 

Some good advice and a worthwhile message. We can all be guilty of allowing treats to become more and more frequent until they become part of the normal diet (cheesecake anyone ? ).

All easier said than done but something we all need to strive for.

And you and many others are living proof that it can be done.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2011)

PTM said:


> ...I have become to believe that it doesn?t take that long to physical wean your self off of processed fat sugar & salt
> It takes a little longer to mentally realise some poisons taste nicer than others & that your body just doesn?t want or need them.
> 
> I like the foods that I now eat day too day
> ...



I am exactly the same PTM  I have my third diagnosis anniversary fast approaching - an ideal time to throw caution to the wind and indulge in all those things I could eat and drink before. Except that I have discovered that now, even when seeking something sinful, I read the packaging and go for the lower fat, lower sugar versions of things! My tastes have most definitely changed.

Happy belated birthday, by the way!


----------



## FM001 (May 23, 2011)

We have to allow ourselves a treat from time to time as much as non diabetics do, it's important to keep diabetes under control but there has to be some give and take some where in our yearly struggles.  My dsn told me on diagnosis that it was important to enjoy life as much as possible and when special occasions arise then diabetes can take a back seat for the day, this didn't mean not testing or injecting but not to worry about your bg when it is higher than normal - after all there's the rest of the year to put things right.


----------

